# MFactory Limited Slip Differentials - From $799.95 (~£504)!



## MFactory (Jul 7, 2013)

*Helical LSD*









Gain a prominent advantage over the competition with the MFactory Helical Limited Slip Differential. Through the smooth and constant distribution of power to the wheels, the MFactory Helical LSD puts the power-to-the-ground and maximises your vehicle's traction. A must for any race car, be it Street, Strip or Track!








*Diamond Cut to exacting tolerances from Forged High-Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum Steel*
Perfect fitment & finish ensures *hassle-free* installation & maintenance, each and every time








*Designed using leading-edge Solidworks 3D CAD & Cosmos FEA software*
Advanced Gear Geometry minimizes parasitic drivetrain losses. Race transmissions built with MFactory components transfer, on average, *1-2% more power* to the ground over our competitors!








*Stress Tested on loaded dynos*
Ensures our differentials are *strong enough* to handle the shock loads encountered during racing, yet also *durable enough* to handle the variable loads encountered during day-to-day driving.








*2nd Generation Design*
The MFactory v2 Helical LSD is lighter, stronger and more efficient than any other Helical LSD on the market today!








*Covered by the MFactory Feel The Torque™ 30-Day Money Back Guarantee!*
*An Industry First!* If you do not feel the difference after installing your new Limited Slip Differential, you may return the product to us for a full refund (excluding shipping costs) within 30 days of the purchase date








*Covered by the MFactory Lifetime, Globally Transferable Warranty*
Whether used on the Street, Strip or Track, all MFactory Helical LSD's come with a Lifetime, *No-Hassle*, Globally Transferable Warranty








*No-Load/One-Wheel Syndrome*
A common misconception is that a *Torsen-Style* Differential is useless under a no-load situation (e.g One wheel in the air). This *myth* has been further perpetuated by our competitors of whom have limited understanding of how a Torsen-Style LSD functions. This no-load situation *does not apply* to 90% of users. For the other 10%, there is a simple solution to the problem that our competitors *will not* tell you; simply tap your brake pedal.








*Manufacturing Process*
- SAE9310 Bar Stock imported from Japan to ensure the purest steel grades
- All MFactory components are *Forged*. We do not use _inferior_ Cast or Billet processes. Forged components are upto 30% stronger & tougher than the equivalent "Billet" component. Click here for further details
- Advanced material processing, heat treatment & finishing techniques offer superior strength, durability and quality
- Primary Heat Treatment: After the forged parts come off the press, they are Normalized and Annealed to relieve residual stresses and make them machine workable
- Machining: After the forged blanks are completed, we use Industry-leading Multi-Axis CNC and CAM equipment to machine the parts
- Secondary Heat Treatment: State-of-the-art Case Hardening procedure achieved via computer-controlled Gas Carburization and Quenching
- Double-Tempering: A superior heat treatment technique used to decrease the brittleness and increase the toughness of our parts
- Surface Grinding: Through the use of our state-of-the-art diamond grinding machines, we ensure all parts are smooth, precise and free of burrs
- Super Sub-Zero Processing: An advanced treatment technique whereby the parts are cryogenically hardened at -300°F, realigning the steels crystalline structure for maximum strength, then heat tempered again for a 3rd time to ensure maximum toughness (resistance to fracture)
- Micro-Peening: Our final treatment stage, the parts are subject to a high speed shot blast with our proprietary micro media, creating a super smooth surface








*Brand Comparison*
















*Fitments/Price*
02M 6MT - $799.95 (~£504)
02M Quattro 6MT Front - $999.95 (~£627)
02M Quattro 6MT Rear - $999.95 (~£627)
02Q 2.0 TFSI 6MT - $799.95 (~£504)
02E S-tronic DSG (20T) - $999.95 (~£627)
02E S-tronic DSG (25T) - $999.95 (~£627)
02E Quattro S-tronic DSG (25T) Front - $999.95 (~£627)

All prices *include* Bearings, Bolts and *FREE Shipping* within North America/Europe/Australia via Express Postal Service.

Duty/Taxes are *non-inclusive*, however, from previous experience (we ship a lot to Europe), you would be looking at around £50 in duty/vat when the package is delivered to you.








*About MFactory*
Established in 2004, MFactory Competition Products has since grown to become one of the Leading Global Manufacturers of high performance *off-the-shelf* aftermarket transmission components, with our large range of *Forged* Final Drive Gears, LSD's and Close Ratio Gears offering enthusiasts undeniably _THE_ most _cost-effective_ method of performance improvement, far surpassing that of conventional engine tuning.

Being a specialist in this industry requires focused knowledge that can only be gained through years of first-hand testing and tuning experience. Challenging the old adage that _'there is no replacement for displacement'_, MFactory Competition Products have become a prominent figure in the highest levels of Motorsport, with class-leading recognition the world over in Circuit Racing, Drag Racing and Rally.

Every product within the MFactory catalog is designed *in-house in the USA* and manufactured *in-house* to our own specifications at both our US R&D Facility and our *multi-million dollar, state-of-the-art, ISO Regulated* Taiwan factory, before being tested & developed in the real-world on state-of-the-art race vehicles from North America, Europe and Asia-Pacific. Our products are designed from the beginning to *surpass the competition*. _Why choose MFactory?_ Here's why:








*Official OEM to Honda of America's Motorsports Divisions *







*World's Largest Manufacturer of Forged Performance Transmission Components for Japanese and European Automobiles *







*North America's Largest Manufacturer of Limited Slip Differentials for Japanese and European Automobiles*







*North America's Largest BMW Differential Specialist*







*North America's Largest Honda Transmission Specialist*







*The World's Only Performance Transmission Manufacturer to offer a 30 Day Money Back Guarantee!*

If you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## A8VCG (May 9, 2011)

Do we have a price update on these items from MFactory. I changed my Mac as there was a special offer for my gearbox but this seems to have expired. I'd be delighted to test them on my v6 turbo mk1 - "Roob"

cheers


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I am looking at front and rear lsd for the track project if a deal is still in the offering

Wig


----------

